# Seasonic Eco 600W technical Report



## sumonpathak (Mar 31, 2013)

Allright people..am sure by now you have seen my unboxing Seasonic Eco 600W unboxing and preview
So here goes our humble try to do a technical report on the PSU,

Seasonic Eco series is slated as a competitor to the Corsair VS or the Cooler Master thunder series(price wise)so we will be judging it like a value offering for the sub continents.
Where it stand performance wise is the topic of our technical review and in time we shall see if its good or not.

The PSU in question
Seasonic Eco 600W SS-600BT Active PFC T3

Specifications
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/seasonic_eco_spec.jpg

PRODUCT SHOWCASE
The box
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/eco_600_box_top.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/eco_600_box_side2.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/eco_600_box_side.jpg

Simple box listing out all the important details in front and all around.

Box contents
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/eco_600_box_contents.jpg

Nothing much to write...the package comes with the necessary cables and a short manual.

The PSU and cables.
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/eco_600_top.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/eco_600_cables.jpg

well..that wraps up my part....over to you Phaedrus !


its a WIP since my partner and i belong to diff time zones..so please bear with us...

thanks in advance 

please keep the thread clean for now and post only after the rest is posted..


----------



## Phaedrus2129 (Mar 31, 2013)

Internal pics:



Spoiler



*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/s/internal29.jpg

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/s/internal10.jpg

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/s/internal12.jpg

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/s/internal30.jpg

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/s/internal31.jpg

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/s/internal4.jpg






This power supply is based on SeaSonic's S12II (Type B) platform, seen in the S12II 520W and S12II 620W in the US and EU (also the modular M12II counterparts). It uses a standard double forward topology with PFC, based on an ICE1CS02 PWM/PFC controller. 

The secondary is group regulated, meaning the +12V and +5V rails share an output coil, thus their output voltages are linked. High load on the +12V rail will cause the +12V voltage to drop and the +5V to rise; and vice versa. This is called crossloading. It is worth noting that S12II (Type B) handles crossloading much better than many other group regulated PSUs, thus giving it an edge. Although group regulation is a downside, it is common in PSUs under US$100, and is to be expected for a PSU in this wattage/price range. 

A Nippon Chemicon SMQ series capacitor is used for the primary circuit. All other capacitors appear to be Teapo branded, a mid-range cap supplier.

The only significant difference from US/EU models is that this unit is marked 230VAC only, and sold only in India and SE Asia. This unit does have PFC, so that indicates that two cost saving measures were likely put in place: 

1. The Bridge Rectifier (converts input AC to high volt DC) was downgraded
2. The PFC switches and diode (converts DC from Bridge Rectifier to ~400V DC) were downgraded

Unfortunately the markings on these parts have been worn off or blacked out, so it is impossible to determine exactly what the parts are. 

These changes should not have any significant impact on the PSU when it is used on standard 230VAC mains, as found in India and SE Asia. The only thing to keep in mind is to not use this power supply on US style 115VAC mains, as it will probably refuse to start.


Otherwise there appear to be no significant differences. Performance on 230VAC mains should be similar to the US models, with voltage regulation inside 3%, ripple under 25mV, and efficiency in the range of 83% to 88% (230VAC gives higher efficiency than 115VAC).

*TLDR:*

This is a quality, very well performing mid-range power supply and I recommend it if the price is right. It is similar to the SeaSonic S12II 620W, just modified for the Asian market in a slightly cheaper package. Taiwanese capacitors and sleeve bearing fan mean an average lifespan of 3 to 5 years at least. Expect efficiency of 83% to 88% on standard Indian power grid.

This PSU earns the _Phaedrus_ *Mid-Range* _Seal of Approval_


----------



## icebags (Mar 31, 2013)

thanks for the descriptive review, wish a technical review for this was possible.

and welcome to tdf.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 31, 2013)

that was technical sans the testing


----------



## icebags (Mar 31, 2013)

yes, the testing part with actual efficiency and ripples.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 31, 2013)

^^hehe...
since its based on S12II platform expect workings like that only....


> This is a quality, very well performing mid-range power supply and I recommend it if the price is right. It is similar to the SeaSonic S12II 620W, just modified for the Asian market in a slightly cheaper package. Taiwanese capacitors and sleeve bearing fan mean an average lifespan of 3 to 5 years at least. Expect efficiency of 83% to 88% on standard Indian power grid.



and getting proper tester costs 300k upwards in terms of investment which is not possible as of now...


----------



## icebags (Mar 31, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^hehe...
> and getting proper tester costs 300k upwards in terms of investment which is not possible as of now...


yah, but u can start with buying a CRO from chandni footpath. 

anyways, it appears good. only if they had a strong support network.....


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 31, 2013)

dont u think i tried? but those wont work sadly 
although you are welcomed to try it 
as for support.....its sorted as of now.


----------



## Phaedrus2129 (Apr 1, 2013)

I could get a testing setup for around US$10k minimum, better would be around US$20k. JonnyGURU level would be around US$25-30k. The setup I used at EVGA cost around US$40k, that was a dream setup there... Unfortunately it's being wasted.


----------

